# F***ing BT



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

For a "communications" company why can I never get through to them. And then when I do, I get transfered and cut off. I asked for a 'phone line ten days ago for a new house. They said that an engineer would call in the next 5 days. Will he buggery and I can't get through to the inept bunch of wankers to tell them that their pie-eating workshy van-driving tosser chimp hasn't 'phoned me on my mobile to make an appointment.

The only contact that I have had is a Direct Debit mandate for Â£48.50 per month. NEARLY Â£600 A YEAR FOR A FUCKING 'PHONE LINE. If they stopped employing actors and arty types and instead recruited a few more engineers perhaps they would have fewer people leaving to go with absolutely any other 'phone company.

Fucking useless good-for-nothing idle wankers all of them. They can stick their fucking direct debit mandates up their arses and whistle. If I didn't want broadband, at that price I would stick to my mobile. And talking of broadband, apparently I can get as good as 1MB after midnight if I'm lucky in the village I've moved into. Shame I'm not a Welsh farmer, because obviously living in an English village approximately 300yds from one of the country's biggest trunk roads means I don't deserve better than "always-on dial-up".

And another thing, er, actually no, everything else is cool.

And breathe out.


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

If it makes you feel better, we still can't get broadband at all :x 
(other than expensively, via satellite, which tends to break down if it rains too hard)

And yes, agree, BT _are_ crap (but then so are nearly every other big company I've dealt with recently)

keep breathing!


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Having just come off the 'phone with them again, may I reappraise their perfomance.

They are the most worthless specks of human faeces that it has ever been my displeasure to attempt to communicate with. If there was any alternative what-so-ever I would have contacted them long ago. I have been passed and put on hold five times in the last 75 minutes, only to be told that the office I need is now closed.

I think that the British part of their name should be removed for three reasons:

1. It gives the impression that British companies are living in the dark ages.
2. Most of the people I have spoken to today are Indian.
3. Just calling the company T is appropriate for a bunch of Twats.

I am flabbergasted at their incompetence. They say that they are "busy, please wait" and then when you get through, they put you on to someone else. For all I know there were only five people altogether, just going round and round.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

AGREE!!!!

the broadband technical team read from a script im sure of it


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

ag said:


> Having just come off the 'phone with them again, may I reappraise their perfomance.
> 
> They are the most worthless specks of human faeces that it has ever been my displeasure to attempt to communicate with. If there was any alternative what-so-ever I would have contacted them long ago. I have been passed and put on hold five times in the last 75 minutes, only to be told that the office I need is now closed.
> 
> ...


My mate got an ISDN line from BT when it was first set up, just before everyone started getting broadband. He received all the bumf in the post. set it all up... guess what... didnt work. He had already had a technition istall the line but not the full set up. So when it didnt work he turned to the manual, there was a nice helpful web address (brilliant, your internet is not working so lets go to a website for help!!!!) luckily a phone number too. 
He calls the number, a recorded message refers to the same website then hangs up!!
Needless to say he is now with Virgin (NTL/C&W at the time).

They are arseholes... People also forget the racketeering they had going on before Nynex hit the scene and gave them some competition. They were ripping us off for years. Now people forget and start to go back.. Virgin has it's problems but I wouldnt go near BT if you paid me!!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

my contract aint up till october ( why did i sign for a second year :roll: )

so i will have to wait untill then to chajnge and save some more money i suppose :?


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

KammyTT said:


> my contract aint up till october ( why did i sign for a second year :roll: )
> 
> so i will have to wait untill then to chajnge and save some more money i suppose :?


If at anypoint your service has been down, you can break out of the contract early, they are responsible for providing service. If they dont for a suitably long and disruptive amount of time then they have not kept up their side of the contract and you should be able to break without penalty (provided you did not take compensation for said break in service).


----------



## Ashtray_Girl (Nov 27, 2006)

it could be worse you could be with Tiscali!! trying to get them to communicate with a BT engineer to get them to come and look at the wire inside your home is another mission altogether!!

They run through their script tell you to check your points (yeah i have done that beleive me i wouldn't phone you guys unless i was F***ING DESPERATE!) then they arrange a time for a BT engineer to ring you and make an appointment.....then the trouble really starts...if you happen to miss that engineers call because you are at work or whatever then they never ring you again and you have to ring Tiscali again and try and explain to them that you missed the engineers call and can they get him to ring you again - this really confuses them and they go through the whole saga again - have you checked your sockets etc!!! Arghh! If you ask them to check their notes on the sysem - that really throws them for six - and don't deviate and ask them different questions they might self combust!

We had this for 6 months - no connection on the phone to them every night nearly having a heart attack for feeling so stressed, Bt engineers say it's a nightmare for them, in the end the engineer gave me his personal number if i had any other problems and that's the only way we got the issue sorted! He rang his mate at the exchange and they found out it was the wire on the pole that was damaged - finally got it sorted, and have never phoned them again thank god! They sent me a letter stating that i was using it too much after that between 5 and 11pm , hello? that's when most people use it! After threatening to put me on a slow connection it's now super fast so i can only assume they did the opposite and upgraded it instead!!! - so i am leaving it as it is i fill with dread just the thought of having to ring them or ever have contact with them again let alone try and leave and get a code off them so i can move elsewhere!

rant over!


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey ag I would be interested to know what contract you've signed up to which gives a response in 5 days - and at a cost of #48.50 / month.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

foojeek said:


> Hey ag I would be interested to know what contract you've signed up to which gives a response in 5 days - and at a cost of #48.50 / month.


I ain't signed up ta nuffin. (sic)

For anyone interested in knowing just how poor BT are:

Called on 26th July to arrange new line, told an engineer would contact me within 5 days.

Engineer just turned up and installed line on 2nd August.

I called many, many times to BT, only to be transfered and told to wait again for up to 40 mins on my mobile and then again, and then again.

Finally get through on 6th August to be told (eventually) that the engineer would be coming to switch on the line on 17th August. After calming down I told the very nice Indian lady that I felt that that was totally unacceptable, she apologised and passed me through to engineering, who had gone home!

I tried again the next day, and the next, and last night I managed to get through to someone who was very courteous and appeared quite competant, who passed me to his colleague, who, after a 40 minute wait, I gave up on.

When I got home there was a letter saying that they will be coming on the 17th!

I'm just going to leave it now, I can't afford to spend an hour on the 'phone every day to get a 'phone. But rest assured I will be paying them two weeks late for the next 18months, and then changing to any other provider that offers some level of customer service.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Would you believe it. I took a 'phone call from BT corporate division a minute ago. "Can I come and see you about upgrading your 'phone system.?" "No, Fuck Off", SLAM.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Just had a 'phone call from BT residential. The aren't coming on 17th as suggested as they can't find my house, and therefore don't know how to route the cable. Eh? But one of their fitters came round and fitted the socket. So now they want to 'phone me next Monday (20th) to update me. Apparently they have a backlog.

They will be asking me to take out broadband with them soon, get you guess what the answer will be?

Is there any alternative?????


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Unfortunately not mate.

Same boat as you, (sort of), in that if it wasn't for wanting the internet I wouldn't touch BT with a fucking shitty stick!!! :?


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> Same boat as you, (sort of), in that if it wasn't for wanting the internet I wouldn't touch BT with a fucking shitty stick!!! :?


Agreed. I am genuinely appalled by their (lack of) service. NTL were a first class operation in comparison!


----------



## TTOKC (Aug 14, 2007)

BT are absolute toilet. I have just moved into a new build flat, and needed a connection to the phone network to get my broadband. BT handily have a monopoly on this being that they still own the network, which unfortunately meant I had the great displeasure of having to try to speak to them. 4 hrs of phonecalls to their 'customer non-service line' and a Â£124.99 connection fee later, I finally was able to tell them that they are a bunch of twats and I am off to TalkTalk with immediate effect.

So, I was only a customer for 3 days. Result. For a so called communications company, their inability to be contacted is staggering. How can companies like this still operate, and in fact in some instances make profit. The world has gone mad.


----------



## TGS (Jun 24, 2007)

Talk Talk are the same. I introduced a friend they had there go live date when they tried they said there was a fault on the line, engineer to call them after 2 days no call they called back said they would get the engineer to call within 24 hrs. They phoned today and cancelled.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I am with idnet for my bb, Try them. Today I had a problem with my email not working (it turned out to be my anti virus and not them) the phone didn't even ring and they answered an english girl who put me through to tech support, I was on the phone for less than 2 minutes.

Cost a little more, speed is awesome, no contention, and they all speak english, their service is second to none. The english bit is a none racist remark, I just find explaining something time after time annoying and it's not down to their intelligence just their language, which to be fair, when I go abroad I am crap at French, spanish whatever but I don't try and pass myself off as a translator.

Incidently, the connection has never failed..ever in 2 years.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Best time to call BT is 7:30am. You'll get through much quicker.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I pay (a King's ransom) for 8mb broadband, but only get 3mb at best.

What's all that about then. :?


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I've got a working 'phone line. Praise be. It has only taken 36 days. It has taken so long because I live out in the wilds, er, hang on, no I don't, I live 150yds from the A1. It's taken so long because BT are a bunch of dissorganised to$$ers who exploit their monopoly in a way that would lead even the most left wing communist to conclude that some things should be dictated by the market.


----------

